# Deciding stabilizer length



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi,

I am in the process of setting up my Halon X for indoor and 3d. I need to purchase a stabilizer and was wondering how I go about deciding the length that I need. I am 6'2" tall, and have heard the longer the better with my height. Thanks.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

A 30" front is basically normal. Back bars run 10", 12" and 15". I run a 30" and 10" back and a 30" and 12" back. I have run a 30" and two 12" back bars. That I use quick disconnects figure another inch longer.


----------



## BlackOut369 (Jan 8, 2016)

Never really heard of a taller person really needing a longer stabilizer other than for resting the bow on it between shots. You may feel that you might want one slightly over 30" just for the fact of resting your bow at a convenient height. but for the shooting aspect never really heard much about that. But a couple of people that I know tend to run a single 12" off of the back. Couldn't honestly say I've seen much any shorter for the back on a Halon. The Halon seems like a relatively easy bow to run a 12" on the back since it's easier to mount it out of the way unlike some other bows.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

you cannot decide from reading bs what we are just answering to you

if you think you will save on money listening what other people telling you....well, this is not working that way

you have to play with several stabilizers and what feels about right you leave it on the bow
the best you can help yourself if you member in a bigger archery club, and ask people for a loaner stabilizers, try every day something else

stabilizers (and releases) are more like personalized items, like underwear, if doesn't fit you at the first - you will never get used to it

back to OP
the stabilizer length have nothing to do with your personal height or weight but is directly related how strong you hold the weight, 
are you pulling on cables or limb stops or cracking the back wall...that must decide first either you hold #22-24 or get a long stabilizer and hang your truck at the end, 
also a very disputable single or double siderod, this is again a decent amount of bs standpoints, what some people like or 
what will put you in a higher score game


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

BlackOut369 said:


> Never really heard of a taller person really needing a longer stabilizer other than for resting the bow on it between shots.


The tall guys that I know that prefer longer front bars prefer them for exactly that reason. They want the bar to be short enough that they can fully extend and relax their arms when they set the bow down long enough that they don't have to bend over to pick the bow up. 

I'm 6' tall with arms a little longer than average. I have a 33" front bar, would probably go 30" if I was buying again as the 33 is a little taller when resting the bow than I would like. I won't sell or swap over it, but if I was buying again I would go 30". If you're 6'2" with arms that aren't on the long side for your height, a 33 might be perfect. 

It's not hard to figure. See where your hand is when you stand relaxed as if you were resting the bow the way you want to. have someone measure how far that is from the ground. Add in your bow measurements and now you know how long of a bar you want for this purpose. 

The difference in leverage isn't a big deal IMO. The leverage difference between 30 and 33" bars is 10%, not something I would get hung up on.

D


----------

